# Cheapest no-tip track upgrade I can find



## Desert_Woodworker (Jan 28, 2015)

Excellent post-


----------



## distrbd (Sep 14, 2011)

I have both Bora 5" and Emerson 98" straight edge clamps and was planning on building my own saw plate guide that would ride on the Emerson since that's the clamp I use for breaking down plywood sheets , the Emerson clamps have much deeper groove for a guide plate to ride in.

were you having a hard time finding / ordering the new BORA guide systems?

Great post.


----------



## Bigrock (Apr 16, 2010)

Just bought the 50" Bora Guide and Saw Plate today at Lowes for $49.99.
Looking forward to putting it to use on Saturday. Thanks for the review.


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> were you having a hard time finding / ordering the new BORA guide systems?
> 
> Great post.
> 
> - distrbd


Took me a while to find them. Mine are a mix of purchases from Lowes and Acme Tool. I also have the 50" extension rail finally got the saw rip guide (review pending more usage).


----------



## Grumpymike (Jan 23, 2012)

When I'm breaking down sheet goods, I use a straight edge clamp and put the sole plate against it and saw away.
I use a worm drive saw (Hypoid), is this Bora unique for the side winder saws?


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> When I m breaking down sheet goods, I use a straight edge clamp and put the sole plate against it and saw away.
> I use a worm drive saw (Hypoid), is this Bora unique for the side winder saws?
> 
> - Grumpymike


The saw guide gives you registration to the straight edge. Think of it as assistance to keep the saw from wandering away from the straight edge clamp. I'm not sure if it's compatible with worm drive saws.


----------



## lumberjoe (Mar 30, 2012)

I have the Bora kit (saw plate and 50" straight edge). It's not compatible with worm drives. I have both a Skil MAG77 and a Bosch CSW41 pictured here (they are basically the same saw)










. The saw plate needs to clamp on the the toe of the circular saw. You can see the two clamps on my sidewinder here:










The bevel adjustment on my worm drives makes that impossible. Yous may be different but just be aware that you need space on the toe of your saws shoe to clamp it to the guide. If the front your saw looks like this (this is the Skil, the bosch is the same). it won't work:










I have a far less than favorable opinion of the saw guide, but I love the new bora straight edge. The clamping is a lot better and the t-tracks are awesome.


----------



## jamescartin (Dec 31, 2017)

> I have the Bora kit (saw plate and 50" straight edge). It s not compatible with worm drives. I have both a Skil MAG77 and a Bosch CSW41 pictured here (they are basically the same saw)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice tools …....
Must4care


----------

